# To get a buck or not?



## madcow (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay, I would like everyone's opinion about whether to get a buck or not for my 2 does.  My concerns are not being able to find a suitable pygmy buck in the central Texas area to breed my does with, and that being the case, dealing with a buck in rut and all the things that go along with that, i.e, smell, aggressiveness, etc.  We only have 2 acres, but of course, I would have a separate pen a distance from the does, so I really can't get more than 1 buck and a wether to keep him company, but it is possible.  What is everyone's experience with having a buck?  I would certainly have no problem culling a buck that doesn't meet our needs and obtaining another.  I only have 2 does at this point, but will likely keep a few of the doe kids as they have them, but not more than 2 additional.  I am keeping goats for the milk and would like to have 1 in milk year round and will selling the kids.  So of course, that would mean trips to the breeders routinely, if I can find then in our area or getting a buck.  I know it's less stressful on the doe to just have a buck and of course more convenient for us for breeding purposes.

Also, as a second topic, Trixie is now about a year old and I haven't seen her come into estrus, but I've only had her for a little less than 3 weeks.  What's the average age for does to begin having estrus?   Anybody know if does come into estrus more often with a buck around and less often if a buck isn't available?

I'm just full of questions, and that's why I come to the experienced people with them, you guys! Thanks so very much for your input!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 3, 2013)

I will start my post with a disclaimer.  I am very prejudice because I LOVE my bucks, prefer their personalities to the Does, and don't mind the smell at all.  I also have 4 bucks that don't have an aggressive bone in their four collective bodies.  Having said all that, I would definitely have my own buck if able. 

 I don't know anything about Pygmy goats, but in general, you may find that the does SHOW their heats more readily with the buck nearby, more vocal, doing things to get the buck's attention, than they would without the buck to impress.  Exposure to a buck can bring a doe into heat.

Does can breed anytime from 3 or 4 months old, so you have to be careful from that age on.  Most people figure 8 months as a reasonable age to breed, with the birthing at just a little over a year.  I think it depends on the individual goat.  Some are ready before a year, some not until year and a half.  Depends on size, shape, and breed I think.

Hope this helped.

BJ


----------



## madcow (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought that having a buck might help bring Trixie into estrus, which she probably has done before, but I'm not really sure.  I can still ask the seller about that.  I think she's more than of an age to breed at a year old.  I am I right in thinking that bucks for the most part are less aggressive towards humans if you socialize them with people?  I would certainly want to do that, as I really love goats in general and want them to be part of our lives and just be "one big happy herd."  I think I am going to start looking for the right pygmy buck, as I think it will take a while to locate what I want.  Not many breeders in our neck of the woods for pygmy goats.  That's always a problem with Texas, if you find one it could be a 10-hour drive and still be in the same state! But it will be worth the effort.  I think I have pretty good does for breeding purposes and what I want to obtain from them, which is milk, but not in huge quantities.  But of course that could change once the rest of the family gets their first taste of goat milk and cheese! Our daughter and son-in-law have 53 acres and are thinking about goats, but they want meat goats.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 3, 2013)

Having a buck around a doe can encourage estrus, via their vomeronasal organ, but your doe will cycle on her own too and it may not be as obvious as she were around a buck.  We started out with Pygmy and are now much more in Nigerians.  I never owned my own pygmy buck but I can tell you that they bucks our girls were studded to were the most gentle sweeties, not aggressive at all.  If handled young and disciplined, you won't have that as an issue.

Once we decided to move to dairy goats, we had a hard time finding a stud for them because, as it turns out, we are one of very few Nigerian owners in area.  While there were some within a 3 hour drive of us, we decided to go ahead and get our own bucks and don't regret it.  

So the cons?
They need separate housing, which might mean building another structure and putting up more fencing.  We we able to rehab a part of our barn and put up fencing, which was fun and only cost us around $150.  The other things is they do smell, particularly in the fall during rut.  In hindsight, though I like the way we incorporated their love shack into our barn, I wish we would have put up a small building on the back of the property because when they went into rut, it stunk up the barn and even wafted into our windows at night a few times   .  

That aside though, I love my bucks.  They are very different in personality than the does, are a hoot to watch and play with, and it is so nice to have my own little baby-makers right here.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 3, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Having a buck around a doe can encourage estrus, via their vomeronasal organ, but your doe will cycle on her own too and it may not be as obvious as she were around a buck.  We started out with Pygmy and are now much more in Nigerians.  I never owned my own pygmy buck but I can tell you that they bucks our girls were studded to were the most gentle sweeties, not aggressive at all.  If handled young and disciplined, you won't have that as an issue.
> 
> Once we decided to move to dairy goats, we had a hard time finding a stud for them because, as it turns out, we are one of very few Nigerian owners in area.  While there were some within a 3 hour drive of us, we decided to go ahead and get our own bucks and don't regret it.
> 
> ...



You also said, I think, that you were not keeping the kids and that would factor in if you did decide to keep them.  Then you wouldn't want the buck to be breeding his own kids.  So maybe, get a buck to use on your two does and then sell him after his work is done.  With all the does I have, I now have 6 bucks.  They have their own bachelor pad about 100 feet from the doe pasture.  We just pull one out that is schedule to breed a particular doe and put him back when we are finished with him.  None of them are aggressive and I really wouldn't tolerate an aggressive buck.


----------



## madcow (Jan 3, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Having a buck around a doe can encourage estrus, via their vomeronasal organ, but your doe will cycle on her own too and it may not be as obvious as she were around a buck.  We started out with Pygmy and are now much more in Nigerians.  I never owned my own pygmy buck but I can tell you that they bucks our girls were studded to were the most gentle sweeties, not aggressive at all.  If handled young and disciplined, you won't have that as an issue.
> 
> Once we decided to move to dairy goats, we had a hard time finding a stud for them because, as it turns out, we are one of very few Nigerian owners in area.  While there were some within a 3 hour drive of us, we decided to go ahead and get our own bucks and don't regret it.
> 
> ...


We do plan on doing a separate area away from the does for bucks if we decide to get a buck and a wether.  Just gotta put up more fencing and do a shelter for them.  We certainly will put it someplace away from the house so we don't run into the same problem you had with the odor.  I have a northside section in mind, since we get strong south winds in the summer and fall here, and I assume that is when they will smell the randinest during rut and the heat! Doesn't cool down here in Texas until late October or early November.  We always manage to have Thanksgiving outside because it's still warm enough! Wind directions are something to think about with livestock, isn't it?  You guys are helping me think all of this through.  I do like the idea of having our own baby-maker on the property.  A lot less fuss involved to get kids.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 3, 2013)

It is alot less fuss to have a buck on the property. We have 5 and 4 of the 5 are very calm. They rarely pee on themselfs unless there are girls around, but the one will try to mate anything, we are currently selling him, he ruins fencing ect. so the auction is a possibility. Otherwise it is really nice, as soon as your does in heat plop them with a buck and the deeds done!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

*I don't own any bucks yet, but from what I have seen of them, not to mention the time and money and driving and hassle of figuring everything out, we are DEFINITELY keeping our own buck next year.*


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 4, 2013)

In my point of view, I think it is a very good idea to keep a buck on hand. Like some of the other users are saying, it does get costly with gas prices, and with the stress on your does transporting them to another location to be breed, and most of all, risking your does to a disease other homesteads/farms may have. I live on a half an acre property and currently have 1 buck and 1 (crossing fingers) pregnant doe. The buck does not smell in my opinion unless if I go and directly smell his coat. Also, I have 2 eculaptus (spell check!) tress in his pen that may detour the smell a bit, if at all. And as for the rut, I really think different bucks act different ways at that time of the year. Mine is 1yr old, and never shown any sign of aggressive matters to me as I raised him since he was a kid.  

Before we received our buck, I was afraid of the smell staying in my clothes as other goat breeders have warned me, HOWEVER!!! I have a laundry soap recipe that WILL take the smell out of clothes. Even though our clothes don't smell of "buck smell" It's still cheaper then purchasing soap at the store and saves us money!!! 

IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE IT LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 4, 2013)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> In my point of view, I think it is a very good idea to keep a buck on hand. Like some of the other users are saying, it does get costly with gas prices, and with the stress on your does transporting them to another location to be breed, and most of all, risking your does to a disease other homesteads/farms may have. I live on a half an acre property and currently have 1 buck and 1 (crossing fingers) pregnant doe. The buck does not smell in my opinion unless if I go and directly smell his coat. Also, I have 2 eculaptus (spell check!) tress in his pen that may detour the smell a bit, if at all. And as for the rut, I really think different bucks act different ways at that time of the year. Mine is 1yr old, and never shown any sign of aggressive matters to me as I raised him since he was a kid.
> 
> Before we received our buck, I was afraid of the smell staying in my clothes as other goat breeders have warned me, HOWEVER!!! I have a laundry soap recipe that WILL take the smell out of clothes. Even though our clothes don't smell of "buck smell" It's still cheaper then purchasing soap at the store and saves us money!!!
> 
> IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE IT LET ME KNOW!!!


Oh, definitely share, please!  I have the stuff to make my own laundry soap, but willing to get anything else that is needed to make something that smells great! Could we please have the recipe?  Thanks so much!  

I do believe I will get a buck.  I'm so fond of the girls I think I have plenty of room to spoil a buck too! I think I am going to start looking for one.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yay!! Most bucks will be a joy to have around.

Here it it:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgY-Poz2Fiw

It's not exactly my recipe it's "Becky's Homestead's" Recipe that she shared on youtube.  Now, it does get the buck smell out of clothes, but in my opionon it doesn't really have a perfume tint to it like were use to smelling in the stores. Were trying to figure out ways to add good smelling herbs to it.


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 4, 2013)

I say breed them at the breeders first then next spring keep a buck kid for a wether and buy a bottle buck and feed him with your goats milk


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

daisyjack said:
			
		

> I say breed them at the breeders first then next spring keep a buck kid for a wether and buy a bottle buck and feed him with your goats milk.


*This is what we are doing. I think it will work out well. *


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 4, 2013)

You have 2 pygmy does and 2 acres of land.  You have room for more goats.
I have "one fine acre" and 20 ND's.

First consideration.  
We started with 3 does.  We were going to rent a buck for all of the reasons you mentioned.  When it was time to breed and we talked to someone about renting a buck, turns out we could buy one for not a whole lot more than it would take to breed those 3. So, financially it is probably smarter to buy one.

You can get him and put him in with the does.  You don't have to build him a pen for a while.  You can leave him with them when they are bred.

You'll need to build him a pen pretty soon after they kid, less they come into heat and get bred again.

We put ours in a pen by himself for a few months  We wethered a kid and put with him as a companion.

Once those kids were old enough to breed, bought a second buck.  Later on we sold the wether.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 5, 2013)

I have to agree.  Last year, I searched and searched and finally found someone willing to let me bring my Nina to their buck.  I paid $75 for the breeding.  It was one hour away.  I drove their once to check out the place, because I was not going to just take my goat there if it was not a nice place.  I drove their a second time to drop Nina off and went back two days later to pick her up.  So three trips.

This year, I had no luck finding anyone willing to let me use their buck, so I bought a commercial Boer Buckling.  And now we purchased Trip (Nubian).  They will live together.  I may end up selling the Boer at some point, but for now, he will stay.

So I would say, buy a buck.


----------



## tina29 (Jan 5, 2013)

Are bucks with horns more aggressive than bucks without horns?  We have a la mancha mix buck (might be part Nigerian Dwarf) and I loved and rocked him on my lap when he was little, sang him "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star" and now he's so aggressive to our sweet wether (I feel so sorry for our wether).  Plus now he wants to ram us when we go into the pen....not always as he is unpredicatable with the ramming.  He makes gorgeous babies with our la mancha doe.  Therefore, it's hard to get rid of him.  It's a long story about why he has horns.  I'm not going to go into the long, boring story.  Anyway, is there anything we can do to help him stop being so aggressive?  He is one and a half years old.  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jan 6, 2013)

My pygmy buck has horns.  He has never tried to use them on us.  He's a very mild mannered buck.  I have heard of using a squirt bottle full of water to spray them when they invade your space.  Another person I heard said she had one that didnt' get the water in the face idea so she added vinger to the water.  It stings their eyes but doesn't hurt them.  He got that right away. lol   I never grab a goats horns.  I think that encourages them.  But, I have been known to grab a goat that was going to ram by the horns and throwing him down on the ground by twisting his head.  Not to hurt him, just to get him to lay down and lay down fast.  I have also taken my leg and tripped them.  It takes a few times, you have to do it each time, or they learn maybe she will, maybe she won't.  They have to learn to respect your space.  I've never hurt a goat doing these things.  They weren't my goats doing it but my friends who didn't know what to do about her buck.  I was younger than too.  lol


----------

